# Adding a new budgie



## monsterita (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi all!

I am considering getting a 3rd budgie to add to my little flock. I have 2 budgies named Bluebird and Waldo, both males per the experts on this forum, and they are about 5-6 months old. They are not siblings but they hatched together and were kept together from birth by their breeder. They have been with me from the moment they could start eating seed on their own. They are super attached (Waldo moreso to Blue) to each other. Both are extremely healthy, thrive on daily homemade chop, limited seeds, and two types of pellets. They kiss, play, and fight, but no bullying has been observed.

If I were to get another one, I would get another young chick from the same breeder. He's just a young kid who hobby breeds, and his expertise in sexing them may not be that great. I did not realize that two males at the time would be best, and am greatly relieved it worked out that way now that I have done more research. My boys are healthy and active so I do believe in the quality he produces. With this, I was wondering what your thoughts are about buying a chick without being sure of the sex. I realize this would not be ideal if the chick came out to be female. I also wanted to know if you think my two boys would be able to accept a 3rd or if the chances of bullying are too great.

They're currently in the prevue flight cage which is fine for the 2 of them, but I will have to upgrade to a larger cage should I expand the flock. Any suggestions on which cage to get? I realize there are probably several posts about cages, but since I am already asking for your advice here I might as well pose the question here as well 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your boys are adorable. Since your boys are already bonded I would not put a third bird in the mix especially if there is any chance that a new bird could be a female, that is really asking for trouble as it could cause fighting between your boys. It is best to have an even number of birds so no one gets left out and best if they are all the same gender so you do not have to worry about accidental breeding.


----------



## monsterita (Mar 31, 2021)

Cody said:


> Your boys are adorable. Since your boys are already bonded I would not put a third bird in the mix especially if there is any chance that a new bird could be a female, that is really asking for trouble as it could cause fighting between your boys. It is best to have an even number of birds so no one gets left out and best if they are all the same gender so you do not have to worry about accidental breeding.


Thank you Cody! Advice taken, but was also wondering...if I were to introduce two more budgies, instead of just one, would that be acceptable? Or is it pretty much just a no?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend adding more budgies to your flock.
Enjoy the two you have now!!
There is never a guarantee that four budgies are going to all get along.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.
Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store 

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
*


----------



## monsterita (Mar 31, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I would not recommend adding more budgies to your flock.
> Enjoy the two you have now!!
> There is never a guarantee that four budgies are going to all get along.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information! My two boys are so funny that I felt maybe more would be even merrier but I understand the reasoning why it is ill advised.


----------



## Anna A (Jul 10, 2021)

monsterita said:


> Thank you Cody! Advice taken, but was also wondering...if I were to introduce two more budgies, instead of just one, would that be acceptable? Or is it pretty much just a no?


Can you start another aviary?


----------



## monsterita (Mar 31, 2021)

Anna A said:


> Can you start another aviary?


Hi Anna, my preference is to have one big one since it will be in my fairly small living room. I would be upgrading to a much larger one to house more but am not really interested in more than one aviary at the moment.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Cody and FaeryBee have given you excellent advice! I agree completely; adding another budgie may not only change your boy's relationship with each other but it could have other complications. If you have a good flock dynamic going on, it can be especially problematic introducing a single bird. 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you are going to stick with two! Enjoy them as much as possible.
We'd love to more pictures of them! They are SO adorable.*


----------

